# Welcome, Come On In



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

*Welcome Everyone!!*
*
My name is Bryan. I've been both a 'Live' mixer and 'Studio' engineer since early 70's and recently have been asked if I would help out answering questions some of you might have regarding home recording, remote recording or live mixing.*
*
Recently, my friends Kerry:dunno:, Dan:hush:, Eric:waiting: and I:nerd: put together a small studio.:midi: 
We have only started to get the acoustic's in the 22' x 10' room adjusted.

We are also working hard and saving in order to build up the equipment list. At the moment we have Windows XP Pro on the computer using Cubase SL v3. In addition we have an eight(8) channel ProSonus FirePod and a Tascam US-2400 USB 24-channel moving fader mixer. There are Mackies and KRK's speakers for monitoring along with a 42" plasma display as our computer display, it also doubles as a great HDTV! A mix of microphones as well, some dynamic, some condenser. The studio is still a work in progress, but I really enjoy the time I spend in it.
*
*For those coming here with a problem, or to brag about what you have give enough information. One-word statements, half-sentences, and incomplete information only delays the answer and/or praise.**

Information needed to help you or envy you: 

Compter CPU, Motherboard**.** Manufacturer, model number, speed, and so on.*
*
Memory.** Total capacity in your box, in megabytes or gigabytes. **

Hard drive.** How many, manufacturer, capacity in gigabytes. *
*
OS.** Windows and service pack version. 

Recording Software.** Version and maintenance level. *
*
Sound card info.**

External equipment.** Such as a USB **MIDI** keyboard controller or a microphone, mixer/controller, ect.*
*
Conditions under which your problem occurs. If you have no problems you can mention that also!!!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Hm.... Guess you aren`t mentioning any outboard or external mixing/recording equipment, this is pretty much an `in the box` forum - shame. Oh and Hi Ethan!

A&H GS3V 2xFostex D90 HDR and more outboard than you can shake a stick at.
Oh - and a Commodore Amiga 1200 plus Bars `n Pipes Pro running everything!

Well alright - I also have a PC for the internet and burning CD`s.....
(grin)


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

IvanSC said:


> Hm.... Guess you aren`t mentioning any outboard or external mixing/recording equipment, this is pretty much an `in the box` forum - shame. Oh and Hi Ethan!
> 
> A&H GS3V 2xFostex D90 HDR and more outboard than you can shake a stick at.
> Oh - and a Commodore Amiga 1200 plus Bars `n Pipes Pro running everything!
> ...


*My bad, didn't mean to exclude anyone or anything. :laugh:
Not meant to be an 'In the Box' forum. All external gear is welcome!

In my younger dayz, it was a Studer A800, Neve or SSL console and a mix of all sorts of external gear!!!


*


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Bryan Nemecek said:


> *
> 
> In my younger dayz, it was a Studer A800, Neve or SSL console and a mix of all sorts of external gear!!!
> 
> ...


Elitist swine!!! (grin)

Glad to hear us hardware-ologists aren`t being forgotten!

Ivan


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

IvanSC said:


> Elitist swine!!! (grin)
> 
> Glad to hear us hardware-ologists aren`t being forgotten!
> 
> Ivan


It wasn't always like that, I've spent many, many hours on a Trident 80 series, a Harrison digi board, API passive console, and let's see...umm, (mind grows dim now)  oh well I think you get the idea. For live mixing I've always like the Yamaha boards.

What kind of 'external' gear do you have?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Bryan Nemecek said:


> What kind of 'external' gear do you have?


Couple of old Lexi`s, a Tony Larkin tube compressor,some old german pream/D.I. boxes that are nice for guitar, plus all the usual home/amateur stuff from Alesis etc.
Oh!| 
And that little corner of my studio that is Forever Tennessee, my 19" rack Yamaha bucket brigade delay box! 120volts bought on 16th Avenue in the eighties and still going strong.

Oh and of course a bunch of old tube amps, a Music Man 2x10" `65, a `60`s Sound City and a `70`s Carlsboro, a `50`s Henri Selmer TV10.

And the odd guitar or twelve....


Dern! I never liked gear lists!

Ivan


----------

